# Driving Dad's car on visit visa



## taimurmaqbool (May 15, 2017)

Hello all. I'm new to this forum. Sorry if this is a double post.
I'm visiting my parents in Dubai for the summer. I'm on a visit visa. I wish to drive my father's car while I'm visiting and have an Ontario Class G2 licence aswell as an IDP from the same province. AFAIK, I can drive a private car as long as insurance covers me. Is this information correct? If so, is a Dubai insurance company likely to insure an Ontario G2 driver who is visiting Dubai to drive his father's car?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

This:

Can Dubai tourists drive only hired cars? | The National

However, they change these rules all the time and it's worth calling the RTA and asking.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

taimurmaqbool said:


> Hello all. I'm new to this forum. Sorry if this is a double post.
> I'm visiting my parents in Dubai for the summer. I'm on a visit visa. I wish to drive my father's car while I'm visiting and have an Ontario Class G2 licence aswell as an IDP from the same province. AFAIK, I can drive a private car as long as insurance covers me. Is this information correct? If so, is a Dubai insurance company likely to insure an Ontario G2 driver who is visiting Dubai to drive his father's car?
> Thanks in advance.


The information in the article that Chocoholic has posted still seems to be valid. I contacted the RTA a couple of weeks ago asking the same question for my son visiting and driving my car on a UK licence. I initially asked via their chat service and then to be safe and so I had it in writing I sent an email to [email protected] and they responded very quickly confirming. The only thing they did advise was that he carried his passport with his licence. I then repeated the same with my insurance company who confirmed in writing that they would cover any driver providing they were considered 'legal' by the RTA.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

UKMS said:


> The information in the article that Chocoholic has posted still seems to be valid. I contacted the RTA a couple of weeks ago asking the same question for my son visiting and driving my car on a UK licence. I initially asked via their chat service and then to be safe and so I had it in writing I sent an email to [email protected] and they responded very quickly confirming. The only thing they did advise was that he carried his passport with his licence. I then repeated the same with my insurance company who confirmed in writing that they would cover any driver providing they were considered 'legal' by the RTA.




Can you please share which insurance company you use? We've had this issue before as well re uk licence and visitors.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

The short answer is yes, you can.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Racing_Goats said:


> Can you please share which insurance company you use? We've had this issue before as well re uk licence and visitors.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


My car is insured with AXA (who also took account of my UK driving history and NCD). The same issue was raised by Avis as my wife has a car on a 12 month rental. Initially they pushed back wanting UAE licence, visa and EID. Once I sent them the email from RTA they added the driver without any further argument.


----------

